# Mystery snail top shell coming off



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The first layer of my mystery snails shell is coming off. How can I stop it and is it normal?


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

maybe he is growing?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It looks like he has got a little bigger. I just hope he/she lives. I love mystery snails.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I know, the pics suck. :-(


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

What's the PH of your water?


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Ph below 7 can cause, but also soft water because the snail does not have enough calcium to make proper shell.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The Ph is 6.5, but I put eggshells in the tank hoping it will help. I also looked it up as long as it doesn't get bumped a lot or holes that it will grow the new shell fine


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Umm did you boil and wash the eggshells first? You know what would help? conch shells  I have 3 in my 20 gal, and some pretty shells I found on the beach, great fior a beach theme! GREAt for snails, raises hardness, Ph, and KH


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Will it harm my betta's? And I did wash them.


----------



## kaila (Jun 14, 2012)

snails need "harder" water. hard water means that there are minerals in it, like calcium which snails need to maintain a healthy shell.. also if the water is too acidic it can be eroding.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

It won't harm bettas, just dont raise too fast! othr fish possibly


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I will put a small one in the water. Also the other fish are mollies so I think they will be fine.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I have no experience with molies


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They are like the only fish who can survive in fresh water, brackish water, and complete salt water. Lol


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol then i guess not


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

applesnail.net they have TONS of information on snails and snail erosion. The sad part is bettas prefer softer water, but snails harder.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My last Mystery snail died of shell erosion


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i feel like you're not supposed to put beach shells in fresh water tanks  but i could be wrong...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

If Romeo shows signs of distress I am removing them


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

You wash rlly well first to wash off salt, and onyl add 1 oe 2 so it doesnt change water chemistry too fast.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Cuttle bone is also supposed to help snails with their shell. You need to keep an eye on it though as I heard i will eventually rot in the water and calcium tablets are supposed to work too.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Gary 2 passed away.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh no! How?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have no idea.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I have no idea.


Aww im sorry! How long have you had him?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

About 2 months maybe


----------

